# Prolapse???



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 21, 2012)

Okay, please, I don't mind if you smile or maybe a slight giggle, but please don't laugh. 

So someone tried to explain to me what a rectual prolapse is. I understood mostly except one thing was very confusing.. WHAT IN THE WORLD IS A PROLAPSE???


----------



## jhm47 (May 21, 2012)

Just a slight chuckle from me.  As to a rectal prolapse---It is when the muscles that hold in the large intestine (colon) are damaged or torn, and the large intestine begins to protrude from the anus.  When this happens, the animal strains a lot, and more and more of his intestine comes out.  This often continues till the animal has evacuated most of his intestines, and it's beyond the point of saving them.  Hope this helps.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2012)

There is also a vaginal prolapse, were the lining of the birth canal and/or the entire uterus can come out.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 21, 2012)

Oh...My...Word...  


Theres 3 types of prolapses, aren't there...? (says in scared motion frightened of what the next one will be  )


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 21, 2012)

There are rectal, uterine, and vaginal prolapses.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 21, 2012)

Oh ye, uterine....  i fear i don't want to know whats coming out of the goat, sheep, etc on that one...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 21, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Oh ye, uterine....  i fear i don't want to know whats coming out of the goat, sheep, etc on that one...


It's just like it sounds...the uterus.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 21, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya i figured


----------

